# John Cavanaugh



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Heard John passed away. Retriever world just lost a good dog man


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes he was. RIP !


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John couldn't have been very old? Damn, hate to hear it.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Oh my  This is so hard to hear. John was an exceptional individual as well as a good dog guy in the retriever world. Sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I still have a ring binder of his training methods. Sorry to hear of his passing. He had some great dogs, great, great Amateur trainer.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear of John's passing. He was a good man. Always generous with his knowledge. An all-round good person.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. John was a great trainer and person. Many pros could have learned from him--maybe some did. RIP JC.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh my, I'm so sorry hear of John's passing. My first exposure to real retriever training was at a John Cavanaugh training day in PA some 15 years ago. 
I soon became obsessed beyond recovery. 
It was also a sad day when John left field trials some years ago.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I met John at the first Mike Lardy workshop I attended and was immediately impressed with his intensity, his thoughtful questions and his willingness to share information. I recall that he left the Lardy workshop every day and traveled to nearby grounds to continue training until dark. I regret that he left the game before I jumped in with both feet and wish I'd had the opportunity to know him better.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

When I purchased my first labrador, I had the good fortune of being able to train with John. I was fortunate to see a lot of nice Field Trial Dogs in the groups, and I learned so much about the fine art of manning a gun station. John certainly was generous in sharing training information and I will always be grateful for his help.

My best memories will be seeing Bird Perfect - "Rocky" or Max Millenium - "Max" quartering on crispy November mornings hunting pheasants with John behind them. Those were the best of times.....

Rest easy John...

My sympathies to his family,

Deb Z


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

How old was John, natural causes or accidental?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> How old was John, natural causes or accidental?


Pretty sure he was mid 50's. Maybe 57?
Don't know any details.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

My first time to meet john was at a Qual somewhere in the East. He was behind me on the next holding blind . After I completed my walk of shame to pick the dog up John suggested to me as he went to line. 
" Next time try to get your dog to look at the marks before you call for them " 

Fast forward a few years and Johm and I were in a high level meeting on opposite sides of the issue. 
John and I exchange glances and he asks " how's that dog doing - is it marking better " 
Of course that dog was gone but it broke the ice. 

You were ok John ! 
God speed 
Dk


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

RIP ...another good dog guy is now gone


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't know the guy, but very sorry. 
Too young....


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

What a shame. He was a nice, nice man without an ego. Always willing to give advice. Condolences to his family.

M


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Pretty sure he was mid 50's. Maybe 57?
> Don't know any details.


57 and a heart attack I was told, thin and high energy not your stereotypical cardiovascular disease victim.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Very sad that he's gone. 

I have spoken with a few guys who were in his training group and all had identical recounts of who he was and how they all trained together.

I had hoped that one day he'd put aside the golf clubs, or whatever new hobby he was conquering and maybe I'd meet him at a retriever trial someetime.

My condolences to all who knew and loved him.

Chris


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

He was an excellent golfer and was on Stetson university team. I believe he also flew a lot after getting out of dogs.
We started together in the mid 80's in Tampa.
John had a yellow show dog Sunny. Slow as slow could be. You can imagine how that aggravated him. I still have a ribbon or two where he would take my dog up to joes or dicks and run him just so he wouldn't have to stay home.
We hunted, fished, trained and traveled to trials together for some time until his employer, Chubb Ins sent him to Milan Italy to open a European subsidiary. Cindy finished law school and joined him. He was over there about 3 years and then came back and worked in NJ but lived in PA. 
Everything he did was high intensity. I often thought of how far he came in the dog world and how much he shared.
I believe Cindy is still practicing law in the Easton area.
Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Tom, I'm really sorry for the loss of your friend. I heard he was an incredible dog man.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

I was training with a group in Georgia in the mid 90s when someone noted that today would be special because John was passing through and would join us
. Sure enough everthing stopped when he arrived. John took over the training that day answering everyone's questions about what he did and why. I still practise some of the things he shared with us that day. Later I marshaled the open for him. Never met anyone so detailed oriented. We lost a special man.

Bill


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

John was one of the authors of the Field Trial judging manual. As far as I know Pete Simonds didn't reveal exactly who wrote what but pretty sure one can recognize John's contributions. 
. 
It would be nice to collect as much of his written advice as can be found scattered around the country and compile into an archive.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Excellent idea, Breck.

One of Johns best contributions was the "split casting drill".


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this. It was because of John, Missy, Ken Ericson, and Dave Hoffman that brought me into field trials. I had played in the hunt test game for years. 
John was always willing to help. He was greatly missed when he left the game.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Excellent idea, Breck.
> 
> One of Johns best contributions was the "split casting drill".


.
That drill was to address dogs that scallop or dig back on blinds right


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Correct. Dennis had it several times in ROL and always gave John credit.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

I was fortunate to spend several years training with John. He was a great mentor and friend. I could never repay him for the things he has done for me, and the lessons learned. Thank you John!

Mike


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I was most impressed with John at the 2001 NARC in Virginia, MN. In the 10th series the test was particularly difficult with high cover, rough terrain and it was a very warm day. Several dogs had trouble finding two of the four birds... And John's dog was no different that day. However, he was unable, try as he did... To handle the dog to the bird. After many fruitless attempts, John finally said "here". The entire gallery felt his pain as he called the dog in and therefore was not a Finalist. 

But, after cooling his dog down, John was back in the gallery watching the other dogs run. I would hope to be able to respond to that sort of "Agony of Defeat" in that way... Not sure I could. I was always impressed by the way he handled that gut wrenching pickup...


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

huntinman said:


> I was most impressed with John at the 2001 NARC in Virginia, MN. In the 10th series the test was particularly difficult with high cover, rough terrain and it was a very warm day. Several dogs had trouble finding two of the four birds... And John's dog was no different that day. However, he was unable, try as he did... To handle the dog to the bird. After many fruitless attempts, John finally said "here". The entire gallery felt his pain as he called the dog in and therefore was not a Finalist.
> 
> But, after cooling his dog down, John was back in the gallery watching the other dogs run. I would hope to be able to respond to that sort of "Agony of Defeat" in that way... Not sure I could. I was always impressed by the way he handled that gut wrenching pickup...


We were at that final as well and I was going to post up the same account. We knew little of the sport at the time, but could see what pain he was in and to compose himself as he did showed great character. This is all I know of him, but it speaks volumes to me of the kind of person he was. 

Way to young.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*In Perspective*

A niche in time - Retriever Field Trials Performance Book 1997 - 2002.

John Cavanaugh

Judging All-Age Trials 24.

Top Derbies - 1998 #3 Max Millennium L.F. 55 Pts.; 1999 #4 AFC Max Millennium L.F. 69 Pts.
Double Headers 1997 - 2002 - FC-AFC Bird Perfect MH LKC 8/97; FC-AFC Max Millennium FTP 8/02.

Nationals - 1997 FC-AFC Bird Perfect MH L.F. 2 Series; 2000 FC-AFC Max Millennium L.F. 5 Series;
2002 FC-AFC Countess Olenska L.F. 9 Series; FC-AFC Max Millennium L.F. 7 Series.

National Amateur - 1997 FC-AFC Bird Perfect MH L.F. 9 Series
1998 FC-AFC Bird Perfect MH L.F. Qual. not entered.
1999 FC-AFC Chena River Chevez L.M. 6 Series; FC-AFC Max Millennium L.F. 6 Series;
2000 FC-AFC Max Millennium L.F. 8 Series; 2001 FC-AFC Max Millennium L.F. 10 Series;
2002 FC-AFC Max Millennium L.F. 6 Series.

Creative Work - Retriever Training Workshop Master Manual 2001; AKC Field Trials (One Judges Perspective).


John Cavanaugh - KNOWLEDGEABLE; CONFIDENT; DEDICATED; SELFLESS; SUCCESSFUL.

Bill Connor


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

canuckkiller said:


> A niche in time - Retriever Field Trials Performance Book 1997 - 2002.
> 
> John Cavanaugh
> 
> ...


And with all that experience he was never asked to judge a National event. Even as some people of status had judged more than once. I can only assume because John had more class than most to vocalize such disappointment, that this was a contributing factor to him walking away from the game.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Bird Perfect was bred once to Rebel Ridge PDQ. That breeding produced 3 titled dogs.. Countess Olenska, Jaybars Picture Perfect, and Rammin Hot Chilli. Not too bad!


----------



## mylabs (Nov 5, 2012)

i remember running my dog in some master tests and John being one of the judges. He was always willing to share his knowledge with me and answer my many questions about training. What a great man, and what a great loss. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I was originally introduced to dog games by some people who knew and trained with John. I never had the pleasure of meeting the man but his legacy will live on in the training of a great many people. I do not know what I do that can be attributed back to him but I am sure there is something, if not a lot of things I was taught that were John's. Sad to hear of anyone going at such a young age.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Breck said:


> John was one of the authors of the Field Trial judging manual. As far as I know Pete Simonds didn't reveal exactly who wrote what but pretty sure one can recognize John's contributions.
> .
> It would be nice to collect as much of his written advice as can be found scattered around the country and compile into an archive.


His seminar manuals are available at http://www.weebegoldens.com/index.php/john-cavanaugh


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

John was such a great person for the sport. Tom and I had the pleasure of training with him off and on for a couple of years. He was so willing to share is knowledge. He wanted the Blue! John would help anyone try to get the blue as well. 

I remember some of the stories from ... Training in the hotel room over the corner of the bed for Max to take a straight line - To PITCH black running a english honor @ Rebel Ridge. . 
Keystone Retriever Club was the first of many clubs to have him give seminars. What a mentor! 

Every Bird / Every Setup - COUNTED!

RIP - John Cavanaugh - KNOWLEDGEABLE; CONFIDENT; DEDICATED; SELFLESS; SUCCESSFUL.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

mjiorle said:


> Bird Perfect was bred once to Rebel Ridge PDQ. That breeding produced 3 titled dogs.. Countess Olenska, Jaybars Picture Perfect, and Rammin Hot Chilli. Not too bad!


OUTSTANDING. This must be added to Post #30.

Bill Connor


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The manual I spoke of was this one, . http://www.theretrievernews.com/store/p7/Judge's_Manual_(Digital_eBook_Edition).html. a collaborative effort orchestrated by Pete Simonds. . John contributed to this in addition to several of his own "manuals". . Everyone with any interest at all should download and save John's writings found at Weebegoldens site.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

John was very helpful when I contacted him to learn more about Countess Olenska personality and training aptitude. He shared a website with a lovely training manual for amateurs handlers. I am sorry for his family on his passing. Gone way too soon.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mjiorle said:


> Bird Perfect was bred once to Rebel Ridge PDQ. That breeding produced 3 titled dogs.. Countess Olenska, Jaybars Picture Perfect, and Rammin Hot Chilli. Not too bad!


At least one of those was a National Finalist as well...


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

So sad to lose a great person at such a young age. I went to one of his seminars back in 2003. At the conclusion of the seminar, He set up a quad and ran his dog on it with all guns retired. Pinned them all. Condolences to his family. RIP John.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Our club sponsored one of John's clinics. It was the one that Paula attended.

He spent 2 full days lecturing, working with the dog/handler teams, and doing demonstrations. It made a huge difference in how I proceeded in training my youngster. She turned out to be everything I could have asked for. Years later I ran into him at a trial and he asked me if I was pleased with how she turned out. I replied that I was, and that he had a lot to do with it.

At the end of that seminar, he would not even accept reimbursement for travel expenses. He told me that if he succeeded in helping some of us to become better trainers, that was compensation enough. That's the kind of man he was. 


I sure hope that he is reunited with the Great dogs that he trained and competed with in the hereafter. -Paul


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

paul young said:


> Our club sponsored one of John's clinics. It was the one that Paula attended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the club even offered John a gift of a duck caller and he didn't want to take it, so it was raffled off and I won it. That was a great weekend. Very classy guy,


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

One of the first seminars that I attended was one that John and Jim Drager gave. I still have the notebook. John was always a good member of the Westchester Retriever Club and always gave back. My condolences to his family.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

John's obituary is at _*this link*_


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> John's obituary is at this link


It is interesting how many truly interesting people are and have been in the retriever world yet we rarely know much about the other parts of their lives. His professional and golf resume are even more impressive than his retriever resume.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Funny story:
When John worked in Tampa I would sometime meet him for lunch at the mall food court. John would often go up to a blind person with their assistance dog and ask if they knew the dogs pedigree etc. Many times they would think he was some nut, but sometimes sit down and talk dogs.

So sorry he didn't get to enjoy more of his retirement.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

What a sad loss, and far too young. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

I was deeply saddened to learn of John's passing. He had so much energy and enthusiasm. I was sad to learn of him leaving field trials, and always hoped he would return. I attended 3 different seminars the he did. I have been to a lot of seminars given by some of the top pros, but I think I learned more from his. He was so thorough and relentless in his approach to things. When I would run in to him, he would always ask "How are you doing?", and always asked about my dogs. He was such a nice guy. I feel that knowing him has touched me in some way!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

In reading John's guest book in our local paper, I found an entry by his cousin that summed up how John lived ...


> Life is short, and we do not have much time to gladden the hearts of those who travel with us. So be swift to love, and make haste to be kind. - (Adapted from Henri-Frédéric Amiel)


Truly John left our dog world with a lot more than his remarkable training insights.


----------



## Phil_MI (Nov 22, 2014)

My sypmpathies to all of you who did know, and train with him. I think that many of the posts in this thread are a very fitting tribute to a man who made an impact to those he interacted with in life.


----------

